# Inkbird GIVEAWAY for Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P with Calibration



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 13, 2020)

Giveaway one Free Waterproof instant read IHP-1P thermometer has ended!
Thanks for friends participating! The winner is 

 davidhef88
  pls PM me  to claim your prize,big congratulations to you!  

^^Thank you for your support of inkbird

* See u next giveaway!*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 TGIF GIVEAWAY TIME
Morning,thanks God it’s Friday!*Here’s Inkbird Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P contest. 
Key Features:* Rechargeable Battery, the battery could last 11 hours with backlight once fully charged.Calibration, Magnet, Backlight.Easy Operation & Convenient Storage.

*RULES:*
1st) Like this post
2nd) Tag one friend in the comments OR share photos of your delicious food.
3rd) One winner will be selected randomly on *17th-Mar. *


----------



## Ricardo's (Mar 13, 2020)

Count me in! 

 Inkbirdbbq


----------



## normanaj (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 13, 2020)

Yet another great giveaway from a great company.

Thanks again  Miya!







Please count me in. . . Fingers crossed!

John


----------



## JJS (Mar 13, 2020)

Count me in please


----------



## AZScott (Mar 13, 2020)

Count me in! Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## GATOR240 (Mar 13, 2020)

Count me in please


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 13, 2020)

I’ll put my name in.


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 13, 2020)

You can count me in! 

 Inkbirdbbq
 has some great products!


----------



## seenred (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm in!  Thanks to Inkbird for all the great giveaways!






Red


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 13, 2020)

Count me in...


----------



## GentlemanJerk (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## hawtsauc3 (Mar 13, 2020)

Count me in


----------



## Murray (Mar 13, 2020)

Hope I win, tired of using cheap  inaccurate thermometers


----------



## Teal101 (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 13, 2020)

I'll toss my name into the hat: Chris


----------



## randyrayd (Mar 13, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> TGIF GIVEAWAY TIME
> Morning,thanks God it’s Friday!*Here’s Inkbird Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P contest.
> Key Features:* Rechargeable Battery, the battery could last 11 hours with backlight once fully charged.Calibration, Magnet, Backlight.Easy Operation & Convenient Storage.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the opportunity!   (fingers crossed)


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 13, 2020)

This is like a 2 for 1 deal........just like pork belly for breakfast and a little surf and turf for dinner.....


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 13, 2020)

Count me in. Thank you !


----------



## Cj7851 (Mar 13, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## mike1ranger (Mar 14, 2020)

Before and after


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 14, 2020)

Big Shot Glass Burgers - 
just like Beer Can Burgers but only 5 oz. of ground beef.


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 14, 2020)

.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2020)

No fair, Eddie entered twice...


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 14, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> No fair, Eddie entered twice...



Haha - first time didn't upload (froze up) so I did it again...and, of course, they both showed up.  Fixed it as best as I could.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 14, 2020)

uncle eddie said:


> Haha - first time didn't upload (froze up) so I did it again...and, of course, they both showed up.  Fixed it as best as I could.


 It's okay,no worries.


----------



## kelbro (Mar 14, 2020)

I already have one of these so I'm not 'in' this one. Great product!


----------



## Motorboat40 (Mar 14, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> TGIF GIVEAWAY TIME
> Morning,thanks God it’s Friday!*Here’s Inkbird Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P contest.
> Key Features:* Rechargeable Battery, the battery could last 11 hours with backlight once fully charged.Calibration, Magnet, Backlight.Easy Operation & Convenient Storage.
> 
> ...


Love my ink bird 4 probe wireless thermometer would love to add to the collect!


----------



## dr rat (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks for the chance


----------



## pit of despair (Mar 16, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## forktender (Mar 16, 2020)

Me as well please.





 Inkbird you guys have been really amazing sponsors/supporters of this forum.

Thank you.
Dan


----------



## skills4lou (Mar 16, 2020)

Count me in! Now, let's see if I can post a pic from my phone...


----------



## Lewellen23 (Mar 16, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> TGIF GIVEAWAY TIME
> Morning,thanks God it’s Friday!*Here’s Inkbird Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P contest.
> Key Features:* Rechargeable Battery, the battery could last 11 hours with backlight once fully charged.Calibration, Magnet, Backlight.Easy Operation & Convenient Storage.
> 
> ...





Inkbirdbbq said:


> TGIF GIVEAWAY TIME
> Morning,thanks God it’s Friday!*Here’s Inkbird Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P contest.
> Key Features:* Rechargeable Battery, the battery could last 11 hours with backlight once fully charged.Calibration, Magnet, Backlight.Easy Operation & Convenient Storage.
> 
> ...



count me in! Love to win!


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 16, 2020)

thanks for another great giveaway inkbird.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Mar 16, 2020)

I’ll give a try.


----------



## dunehopper (Mar 16, 2020)

Count me in please


----------



## smokininidaho (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks for the chance. Smoked Pork Loin.


----------



## ChuxPick (Mar 16, 2020)

Current project. The instant read thermometer would be a great help. Please add me in.


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 16, 2020)

Some pastrami


----------



## tropics (Mar 17, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq
  I'll take a chance.





Thank You


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 17, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Giveaway one Free Waterproof instant read IHP-1P thermometer has ended!
> Thanks for friends participating! The winner is
> 
> davidhef88
> ...


Winner winner chicken dinner!!   Thank you so much for the thermometer! I never win anything.   Thanks for being a sponsor of the best smoking forum in the world.  I was looking into buying one of these.  Can’t wait to use it and give everyone a review.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 17, 2020)

congrats David!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 17, 2020)

Good news David. . . I'm sure you will be impressed with the thermometer.  Inkbird makes some great stuff!

Enjoy,

John


----------



## DrewJ (Mar 17, 2020)

I won the last one of these you gave away so I don't need to be entered in this one. Just wanted to say I love the thermometer and it seems to work really well. I really like that it is rechargeable and uses USB-C to recharge. Thanks for doing these giveaways!


----------



## WaterRat (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm in ;)


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 17, 2020)

I believe this giveaway is over. . . 

 davidhef88
 won this one

John


----------



## davidhef88 (May 14, 2020)

I have had quite a few chances to use this thermometer since I received it.  The speed and accuracy is fantastic.  Love the auto on and off feature.  The display is large and very easily readable which is great because my eyes aren’t getting and younger.   I would highly recommend this product for anyone in the market for an instant read thermometer.  At the price of this unit everyone should have one in their smoking/bbq/cooking arsenal.  Thanks again for the giveaway.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (May 15, 2020)

davidhef88 said:


> I have had quite a few chances to use this thermometer since I received it.  The speed and accuracy is fantastic.  Love the auto on and off feature.  The display is large and very easily readable which is great because my eyes aren’t getting and younger.   I would highly recommend this product for anyone in the market for an instant read thermometer.  At the price of this unit everyone should have one in their smoking/bbq/cooking arsenal.  Thanks again for the giveaway.


Thank you for the feedback!


----------

